# Algae



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello, i think that maybe there should be a sticky at the top about algae, like how to classify it, what causes it, and how to get rid of it. i think it would answer many questions, and many posts. just a thought. simpte would be an excellent author to it, and i think he is/was the mod of the aquatic plant section. dont know if he still is.

I have been having trouble with black algae, especially on my mondo grass and some of the anubias. if i took it out and put them in a 20 gallon, with less lighing, and a lot of hornwort, a fast growing plant, to out-compete it? or would it just spread into that tank too? i dont want to try the bleach method, but if you think i should i will.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Until someone comes up with a sticky for this board, here's an excellent place to start:

Algae


----------



## D.K.S. (Jan 19, 2005)

Great link Gunnie!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Where is Simpte? ?
Well, I'll try reading some in this issue, too! Algea really gets into my nerve!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm.. you know, the algea are making my aquatic plants choking!They are dieing away!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Here I am! (sorry rough night). 
Black Brush algae is a nusiance for some, a liability for others. I had problems with it for 6 months in one planted tank. I bleached all my plants (19:1 ration water bleach) It killed most of the plant leaves but not the plants. Doesn't get rid of BBA in the tank though. The most successful treatment is increased CO2. Flourish Excel killed it in another tank of mine and it hasn't reared its ugle head yet. I posted this in another forum (APC) and we're still looking into why it works on BBA as we've know it to work on BGA for some time now. I personally think an increase in Carbon kills bba but not sure why. May be a C:N ratio but I haven't tested this theory yet. 

Blackouts will not work on BBA. CO2 (carbon) is the way to go.

hope this helps............


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

SAEs will eat bba- had an ongoing battle with it and finally dumped 7 SAEs into the tank and stopped feeding- gone in a week or two.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So sad, can't find a SAE here!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, got some flourish excel. i would get SAE's but i cant find any that are large enough to not get eaten, actually i havent seen any at all. max payne, you live in vietnam? did u get hit by the tsunami a while back?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

No, Vietnam has borne nothing from that terrifying disaster! Thanks for asking, Shev! Well, it may be stopped by Thailand gulf, I guess.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

True SAEs are very hard to find. Most lfs sell CAEs, flying foxes, and false siamese.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, old post. just wanted to say my black brush algae is LONG gone. the increased carbon worked great, I added fluorish excel and added 2 more reactors to my diy co2 set up. I wish I could get some SAE's but the closest thing i've come to it was an albino rainbow shark labeled as a siamese algae eater. :roll: thanks.


----------

